# DIY EMT Conduit Climber Stand (Help)



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

You sure about using EMT.Im an electrician and I bend it all day long. I would double check that


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

That and when you weld it it has a toxic gas from the galvanized coating on it.steel tubing is pretty cheap but I just bought a 24 foot stick of 3/4 with a 3/16 wall for less than 40 bucks.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

Hate to say it but this is a bad idea. I'm all for saving money on DIY projects, but this one is likely to cost you a pound of flesh in the long run.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

where you at in MO ?
i do projects all the time myself


----------



## moosehunter09 (Aug 23, 2011)

emt = not strong enough. maybe rigid conduit but i wouldnt weld it.

it will be far easyer to use regular mild steel. and it will be way easier to weld as well. i have welded both emt and rigid (with proper ventilation) and they are both tough, mild steel will be far easyer material to youse for your project.


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

All I have to say is I am all for DYI, I have built
About 50 hang on style stands. They are easy to build 
And th material used can be found anywhere. 

Now a climber is a little different I think. I thought 
About tackling that challenge but opted to buy lone wolfs and
Summits. 

I kinda cherish my life anymore an spending time 
With my son and daughter.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

seanhunter said:


> You sure about using EMT.Im an electrician and I bend it all day long. I would double check that


Amen seanhunter. I worked in the trade in the past and wouldn't bet my well being/life on emt. I really think they are talking about what we would call ridgid, or water pipe, the schedule 40 stuff.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

nukinfuts29 said:


> I am gearing up to build my own climber stand before the second archery season here in Missouri. After talking with RatherBArchery I have decided to use EMT conduit, which I already know from a previous project is tough as nails. What I haven't been able to find is plans online that I don't have to shell out money for.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of some free plans or detailed instructions?


If you find any plans send me a copy. I don't have concerns about using EMT as I would load test it before using it. I have made a lot of stuff out of the material and love the fact that it's light and inexpensive. Schedule 40 would work great too but I wouldn't want to have to carry it out to the field to use it. If you leave it in the field you should probably just go with a ladder stand.
Thanks...good luck.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

i'm building some stands right now and i'm using 3/4 x 14ga wall thickness and i just bought 48 ft for $75.00 that plus some other material i have at the house will get me 6 stands


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

EMT is not "tough as nails", it is as tough as cheap metal tubing. There is not a stand or a deer in the woods worth getting a broken neck over.


----------



## nukinfuts29 (Sep 15, 2010)

TargetShooter2 said:


> where you at in MO ?
> i do projects all the time myself


Hannibal.

As for the EMT, this stuff is plenty strong enough for a stand. The rough rack I made on my Jeep didn't even break when I rolled the Jeep over. Sure it bent all to hell, but in that case it should.

Besides look at RatherB, his was built in what 08, 09 and it still works perfect. The fact of the matter is any material you use for something like this needs to be tested a lot, and if you are wearing a harness your fine anyway.

So while I appreciate the safety concerns, I really just need help locating plans.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

nukinfuts29 said:


> I am gearing up to build my own climber stand before the second archery season here in Missouri. After talking with RatherBArchery I have decided to use EMT conduit, which I already know from a previous project is tough as nails. What I haven't been able to find is plans online that I don't have to shell out money for.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of some free plans or detailed instructions?


I own a metal fab shop.  Do not use conduit! In fact, you will be way better off buying one than making one. I can basically use my stock for free and I would not make another tree stand at all. Go to sportsmansguide and buy one. Modify that one if you must, but really, making one WILL NOT save you ANY money, AND it will take ALOT of time. I bought an aluminum Gorrilla Greyback that is a pretty nice stand. If I buy another climber, it will be a Lone Wolf. If it lasts forever, it's worth double the money. Save and buy raather than make. 
DOn't get me wrong, i LOVE DIY, but not for a tree stand.
Good Luck


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I spent at least 15 days in my 3/4" conduit stands so far this season, I build both climbers and hang-on's as well as ladders. I ALWAYS wear a harness while climbing and once perched. It must be designed, built and welded properly but the EMT works for me. I am not saying just anyone should build using conduit but if you know what you are doing you would be fine.


----------



## indy242003 (Jun 9, 2004)

RatherBArchery said:


> I spent at least 15 days in my 3/4" conduit stands so far this season, I build both climbers and hang-on's as well as ladders. I ALWAYS wear a harness while climbing and once perched. *It must be designed, built and welded properly *but the EMT works for me. I am not saying just anyone should build using conduit but if you know what you are doing you would be fine.


This is the ticket! Design and test. Inferior building materials can be made to withstand incredible forces if designed properly. Triangles and gussets are your friend. I would take a well designed stand with inferior materials over a poor designed stand with overkill materials any day. If you have to rely on the material for strength, it was not designed correctly. Your strength factor should never com from the BOM (bill of material). I've done a ton of offroading and I am an automotive engineer and I have seen this day in, day out. Don't think for a second you can build an inferior materialed stand with out some attention to detail, and not get hurt, but it can be done succesfully as many have proven. You just need to do your homework. Just my $.02


----------



## nukinfuts29 (Sep 15, 2010)

So anyone find any plans? I can't find anything.


----------

